# Prayer Shawl #84



## chicquette (Dec 25, 2011)

Friends
This prayer shawl will be donated to my church for an upcoming fundraiser. It is a quick-knit item that makes a fabric about 22" wide and 68" long, excluding fringe. If this is of interest, feel free to use the attached pattern to make one of your own. It is guranteed to bring a smile to someone's face! Photos and pattern are attached.
Louis


----------



## chicquette (Dec 25, 2011)

Friends
This prayer shawl will be donated to my church for an upcoming fundraiser. It is a quick-knit item that makes a fabric about 22" wide and 68" long, excluding fringe. If this is of interest, feel free to use the attached pattern to make one of your own. It is guranteed to bring a smile to someone's face! Photos and pattern are attached.
Louis


----------



## chicquette (Dec 25, 2011)

PRAYER SHAWL

The pattern contains multiples of three to represent the Father, Son, and Holy Spirit. Every time the knitter picks up the needles, this prayer is read or spoken:
The Knitters Prayer
May this shawl be for you a sign of Gods loving, healing presence.
May it warm when you are weary.
May it surround you with encouragement when you are discouraged.
May it assure you of Gods care and comfort when you and your loved ones are troubled.
May it remind you that you are always safe in the arms of Jesus, 
and that you are surrounded by the prayers of others.
Matierals:
5 skeins Loops & Threads Cozy Wool
Size 17 needles

Cast on 39 sts (makes a shawl about 22 X 68 inches). 
Your CO row counts as a row.

Pattern
CO 39 sts
Rows 1-7: Knit as per garter stitch to create 3 ridges.
Row 8: (wrong side) K3, P3, to end of row, ending with K3
Row 9: (right side) K across row.
Row 10: repeat row 8
Row 11: K across row.
Row 12: repeat row 8
Row 13: K across row.
Row 14-19: k across next 6 rows to create 3 garter stitch ridges.
Row 20-25: repeat rows 8-13 for pattern
Row 26-31: K across 6 rows to create 3 garter stitch ridges.

End with 6 rows of garter stitch and then bind off; add fringe. Wrap yarn around a CD case 5 times and cut to make one bundle of fringe. 

NOTE: This pattern comes out of my head, so every effort has been made to make the pattern as clear as possible to the knitter. Human error is possible (and forgivable).

Louis Chicquette

[email protected]


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

Is this just a duplicate post or do I need to dl this part as well as the other two?


----------



## chicquette (Dec 25, 2011)

I think my puter hicupped and sent it twice. The pattern only came through on one post. Not sure what caused the problem. Gremlin in my machine maybe.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Very nice. Thx for pattern.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the pattern and prayer. It is a lovely pattern and sure to give the recipient much needed comfort.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Love this prayer and pattern. I knit for veterans in assisted living facilities and this would be ideal. I have lots of masculine colors that will make up beautifully in this pattern. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

Yet another beautiful shawl, Louis, and one I shall definitely try. Needing lots of help, as usual, so could you please tell me what size needles, how much wool and what type so I can try one. 

Also, thanks to you and everyone at KP for all the advice, especially on dealing with ends when knitting scarves and shawls. I've done quite a few now, which I gave as Christmas presents, and I'm getting commissions to do more for friends and family. As I'm due to retire in a couple of years, is this the start of a new career for me? lol xxx


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Louis, I was unable to open the .docx download. Thank you for posting your pattern. Now I too, can make your beautiful prayer shawl.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Louis, I was unable to open the .docx download. Thank you for posting your pattern. Now I too, can make your beautiful prayer shawl.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Lovely and thank you for thinking of others.


----------



## phammitt (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this beautiful pattern. I have looked at several and this is the first one that I really love because it is different. Pam


----------



## carolky (May 3, 2011)

Thank you, Louis, this is beautiful and the accompanying prayer/explanation is inspiring. I also noticed the 12 fringes...the 12 apostles?


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you so much for this lovely prayer shawl pattern & for the prayer. I belong to a prayer shawl ministry & I will be sharing both with them. God Bless You

Robin in MA


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you once again, Louis


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry! just read the pattern properly and you have included needles, wool etc. It's Monday and I'm at work! That's my excuse.
Lynda from the UK


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Beautiful. Our knitting group is going to make some so am so happy you posted this. Thanks.


----------



## adele02155 (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful, thank you for sharing such a great pattern.


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Beautiful pattern. Thank you for sharing.

Kathy


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

This is a lovely pattern. Thank you so much Louis for sharing it.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

I belong to a prayer shawl ministry. I am starting a new shawl today. I will use your pattern, it looks very nice. Thanks for the prayer also.

Maria


----------



## whitley (Jan 24, 2011)

download will not open for me. Beautiful.
Thanks


----------



## Magical Mouse (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks so much for the pattern and the prayer -- The folks in my prayer shawl ministry are gonna love this one.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you so much Louis for a beautiful prayer shawl and prayer.
Will be making several for special people in my life. They'll feel the
love in it too!
Joan


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your lovely prayer shawl pattern..and thanks for posting it so we can copy and paste to notepad...
Although a PDF format would be nice.

Hugs and God Bless you, 

Camilla


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Wonder pattern - Thank you for sharing and allowing us to pass your design on to bless others :thumbup:


----------



## pattiknitter (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you Louis. The download worked for me and I will be making this prayer shawl for my sister and 3 nieces. It's lovely. Two years ago I made prayer shawls for my two daughters, I really like this pattern better. Thanks, again!


----------



## candybooth (Sep 16, 2011)

Thsnk you for sharing this. I have been looking for a pattern like this. It looks easy.

Candace


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this lovely prayer shawl. I can't wait to make it.


----------



## Flybreit (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern and prayer. It's lovely and going on my list


----------



## ginjin72477 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for yet another lovely shawl that I shall add to my list.


----------



## Alice Thomas (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your free pattern! I made one similar from The Prayer Shawl Companion (Ribbon-Trimmed Shawl), but I like yours better. I'm using a flecked wheat-colored yarn that makes it look like cobblestones.

You made up a delightful and easy pattern with good instructions. Keep up the good work! Keep 'em coming...


----------



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice, thanks for sharing!


chicquette said:


> PRAYER SHAWL
> 
> The pattern contains multiples of three to represent the Father, Son, and Holy Spirit. Every time the knitter picks up the needles, this prayer is read or spoken:
> The Knitters Prayer
> ...


----------



## carolky (May 3, 2011)

Hi Dragondrummer, Noted that you couldn't open the docx download, so have taken the liberty of putting it in PDF for you. Carol
PS. First time sending attachment..hope it works


----------



## whitley (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you Carol. Worked great for me!


----------



## Mum4tier (Jan 17, 2012)

Dragondrummer, 

Thank you so much for loading the pattern in PDF, I couldn't open it either.

Mum4tier


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

Lois I started a prayer shawl ministry for my church. I do ask thatbabfringed shawl not be given to a person in a wheel chair or on a walker in case they get the fringe caught in the wheels. I keep a bin of finished shawls at church and only ask that they write down the recipient first name who knitted it and the reason so we can tell the maker were the shawl went. I do tell them IF they do not write it down it will unravel!


----------



## Marlene10 (Feb 1, 2012)

I may be wrong but I was under the impression that prayer shawls cannot be sold, only given away.


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

I also read that prayer shawls are not supposed to behold the first few I made went to church bazaars and then I learned about no sales


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

My prayer shawl #84. Thank you so much for this pattern it is really beautiful. I started it on the 29th when I saw post and finished it last night, Feb.4th. It is going to my dear friend who needs prayers and comfort.


----------



## chicquette (Dec 25, 2011)

This is absolutley beautiful. You are to be commended for your work, but of all, your compassion. The world needs more friends such as you.


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh, thank you for posting that pic. I have this on the top of my "to do" list. It is wonderful!

Robin in MA


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your lovely pattern and prayer! My best friend of 50 yrs has been undergoing cancer treatment and I want to make this for her!


----------



## phammitt (Oct 30, 2011)

It is beautiful and the recipient will be so happy and blessed. This is on my "to do" list hopefully soon. God Bless
Pam


----------



## phammitt (Oct 30, 2011)

It is beautiful and the recipient will be so happy and blessed. This is on my "to do" list hopefully soon. God Bless
Pam


----------



## SharonRose (Feb 16, 2012)

This is beautiful! Suggestion-- instead of starting with 3 rows of "ridges", start as you end, with 6 rows for balance. Brightest Blessings!


----------



## SharonRose (Feb 16, 2012)

Church Bazaars are "Love Donations" to help the needy. "Selling" at a Church Bazaar is not the same thing as commercialism, or commercial selling. Brightest Blessings!


----------



## ploy1475 (Mar 8, 2011)

Very beautiful nicely done. I'm in a prayer shawl ministry, I would like to show this to the members. Would you mind if I printed it along with the pattern?


----------



## SharonRose (Feb 16, 2012)

The Council of my own religious group thinks a "Prayer Shawl Ministry" is a great idea, also; that, and cowls; both in different colors. Blessed Be!


----------



## chicquette (Dec 25, 2011)

I would be delighted. You will find this pattern and a few other prayer shawl patterns in PDF format on Ravelry. I opened a design store with free patterns for anyone to download. Please feel free to share the patterns with anyone.

http://www.ravelry.com/designers/louis-chicquette

I was delighted to see that over 250 people downloaded one of my patterns on Valentine's Day. If all of those knitters make just ONE prayer shawl, think of the people who will benefit from this gift of love.

Blessings, Louis


----------



## Nhung (Feb 19, 2012)

That is a great project I love that thanks so much
Beside that sprayer shawl do u have any pattern about shawlette 
I am new and really want to make a shawlette 
Thanks for anybody give me a help


----------



## GR8knitwit (Feb 20, 2012)

This is lovely, thank you so much for sharing.. at the moment i'm crocheting a prayer shawl for my son's girlfriends mom, she is converting and has her first communion at easter, so i thought i would make her something special to mark the occasion, as it is a very important time for her..


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

How nice of you to share the pattern.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you, Louis for another beautiful Prayer Shawl.


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

Good Morning and a good story. Our group has knitted just over 2 years with mostly donated and stashed yarns. I was running quite low, a friend and nonn knitter from church bought a lovley bag of soft yarn several weeks ago, then last Monday Presidents Day I was in an art class and a non knitting not from my church friend walk in and gave me 100 dollors and said she had been meaning to do this for some time. What a perfect day to do it. I purchased 33 skien of yarn with my cupons, Dh said I can throw some in for the overs. It cam to 101.76 Thank God and good friends for such fun surprises. I can't wait to be at church today an tell the knitters of our surprise. We have about 41 new skiens and still about 5 pounds of varital orphans to be worked in.


----------



## phammitt (Oct 30, 2011)

How truly blessed you and your donor are, and especially the receivers of the prayers shawls....God's Blessings

Pam


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks! This is a lovely shawl...love the textured stitch pattern! Thanks for the accompanying prayer as well! What weight yarn is the yarn that you used? Very nice and beautiful color!!


----------



## pulitz22 (Feb 25, 2012)

Beautiful shawl and beautiful sentiment. Thanks for the pattern. Never used size 17 needles before. Maybe I could modify the design to use my favorite - size 10 1/2. Bonnie


----------



## jasann100 (Sep 1, 2011)

thanks so much for this pattern, what ply did you use?


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Very nice glad you posted it.


----------



## Learning' (Sep 15, 2018)

Thank you for sharing this beautiful pattern


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for sharing, very beautiful


----------



## maryfrances40 (Jan 7, 2018)

This is a really pretty prayer shawl. Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------

